# So that's why my house has cockroaches...



## acerbity (Aug 16, 2008)

One of my roomates just moved out, he was the biggest slob.

He hadn't even moved out completely so I went in with a trash bag to clear it all out so I can rent the damn room again.

There was takeout with french fries and half eaten food still in the bags, spoons stuck to bowls with dried food caked on it all (13 of my spoons total), and bags of half eaten chips and all of his opened mail from the past few months.

A cockroach even came running out as I was putting the stuff in a trash bag.

The icing on the cake was this half drunk bottle of Kahlua mudslide breezers (like a wine cooler).

All along the outside of the bottle and in a 6 inch circular diameter of the bottle were a ton of fruit fly casings! So disgusting!

I think there are two morals to this story.

1. Don't rent rooms to your friends

2. Kahlua mudslide breezers can be used as fruit fly media :lol: 

I should have taken pictures before cleaning it up!


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 16, 2008)

That's disgusting, lucky for you that he moved out when he did :blink:


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 19, 2008)

acerbity said:


> 2. Kahlua mudslide breezers can be used as fruit fly media
> :lol:


That made me smile, hehe...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 19, 2008)

ha ha, u get the mantis after them nasty roaches and have them smell out the next roomy! :lol:


----------

